# How to calculate look through gearing?



## jauggy (23 January 2009)

Hi guys, 
I have a question - how do I specifically calculate look through gearing? From searching I have found that it is adjusted liabilities over adjusted assets. However, how do I actually calculate "adjusted" assets?

Specifically I'm looking at CNP. In the last result presentation they give 73.9% as their look through gearing:
http://www.centro.com.au/NR/rdonlyr...B188DF/0/CERFY08AnnualResultsPresentation.pdf
(see page 27)

I want to know how they arrived at that number - ie the calculations used to get there.

Thanks to anyone who knows. If not, I may have to contact them.


----------

